# 722 hard drive newbie question



## MFPvette80 (Mar 2, 2019)

I had my VIP722DVR replaced a few months ago. Dish didn't want the old unit back so I'd like to pull the recorded programs off of it. I did this before, years ago, and had no problem. Now however, it not working. I have downloaded several shows to an External HD. When I plug the USB into the new unit, one of two things happens: either the drive is rejected as not being compatible, or the transfer starts and then quits do to an error after a few minutes.

Since Dish doesn't want the old box back I can pull the drive if I need to. Any ideas?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What is the new receiver?


----------



## MFPvette80 (Mar 2, 2019)

James Long said:


> What is the new receiver?


Same. The original 722 developed a problem not related to the hard drive. Dish swapped it for an identical box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First step you should do - make check of a health of your EHD: pull SMART data, run SCAN with REMAP, pull SMART again.
Second, it's unclear if your old 722 is not overheating during the transfer, or worst case - dying.
Third, you could install old internal eg _system_ HDD into new 722 temporary to do new transfer old shows to [good working] EHD.


----------



## MFPvette80 (Mar 2, 2019)

P Smith said:


> First step you should do - make check of a health of your EHD: pull SMART data, run SCAN with REMAP, pull SMART again.
> Second, it's unclear if your old 722 is not overheating during the transfer, or worst case - dying.
> Third, you could install old internal eg _system_ HDD into new 722 temporary to do new transfer old shows to [good working] EHD.


You just went over my head. I assume what you're describing are commands that need to be executed through windows. I've already formatted the EHD for Dish transfer, and have copied many programs to it. When transferring from the old 722 to the EHD are the files "moved" or "copied"? in other words are they still on the old 722 drive?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MFPvette80 said:


> have copied many programs to it.





MFPvette80 said:


> in other words are they still on the old 722 drive?


and you asking me now? you did, you should see what happened


----------



## MFPvette80 (Mar 2, 2019)

P Smith said:


> and you asking me now? you did, you should see what happened


Please refer to my original post. I receive error messages like: Non-compatible device, or the transfer fails after a few minutes. When the EHD is recognized, the programs that I took off of the old 722 box are there. Just can't seem to get them from the EHD to the new 722.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

we did discuss and make it with other member here year or two ago
search for DishArc copy folders from one EHD to another


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you tried connecting the old 722 hard drive in the place of the drive in your replacement 722? It might just be able to view and play them.

Using the old 722 HDD as an external drive on the replacement 722 puts it in danger of being reformatted and losing all the recordings on it.

If the old HDD will work connected inside the replacement 722 you can buy an external drive that is self powered and less then 2GB and probably transfer the recordings to it to be played on the replacement 722.

You don't have to copy the programs from the external drive to the internal, they can be played from the external.

If this does not work out, then you need to have a Linux based computer to copy the DishArc folders from the old to the new internal drive which is another ball game.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> *DishArc* folders from the old to the new *internal* drive


There is little bit confusion: internal HDD is SYSTEM drive - you cannot copy DishArc folder as there are none of them;
EHD (external HDD) have different folder's structure and yes, it has many partitions with DishArc folder (and event's subfolders).


----------

